# tardis and iron x



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

what is the point of using iron x and tardis if you are going to clay the car. i dont see the use as the clay will remove the contaminents anyway or will they.
is it essential to do these steps i used tardis instead of saying tar and glue as that seems to be the best.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Using a tar remover then iron x can minimise the need for claying and even remove that stage all together in some case. Thus minimising contact with the car :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tardis will remove most of the tar before claying so the piece of clay lasts longer and iron x removes iron based fallout, they do different jobs. ive seen a few showroom / studio posts where a car has had tardis, iron x and the clay still picked a fair amount up


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks guys so i take it as its not essential but does make things easier.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

You don't want to pick up tar with clay, as it will scratch the paint when claying


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

daryn said:


> thanks guys so i take it as its not essential but does make things easier.


i would say it is useful to do both tardis and iron x mate as it is surprisingly what both of these stages. On my new car I picked up last week I did use both these products and then felt the paint after and it was very very smooth therefore no need for clay which saves time  But usually afterwards you may need to give the car a light clay all over or for certain areas.

Iron x is fantastic on your alloys though.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

It is surprising what they both Tardis and IronX will pick up before claying. 

My old man just picked up a new V50 r-design last week, drove out to ours and it had 20 miles on the clock, Tardis and IronX applied after a snowfoaming and rinse - the results were crazy. Brand new car and the crud that came off was insane, clay was pretty clean when used. Worth it IMHO.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

daryn said:


> what is the point of using iron x and tardis if you are going to clay the car. i dont see the use as the clay will remove the contaminents anyway or will they.
> is it essential to do these steps i used tardis instead of saying tar and glue as that seems to be the best.


WRONG MINDSET Daryn

Clay should be used to smooth the paint and pick up any remains as decontamination systems cant make the paint smooth or slick

The point of using PREPSOL (for tar removal. cheaper and better than tardis), Iron X and also Finish Kare's Decon system all on the one car is to remove waxes, sealants and all contaminants on and below the surface including silicone, soil coatings, surface rust, iron oxides and most importantly, the surface tension which affects ease of rotary and DA polishing

Protection products create surface tension to form sheeting/beading but this is detrimental to machine polishing/correction especially rotary

The last car that I watched getting rotary polished at a shop, was only clayed and after each panel was polished, their pads were brown coloured, not white as wool is or the original colour of the foam.

Once these wash products remove all that, claying is much easier and you do not marr the finish and ruin the clay block

Claying cannot remove below surface contaminants
by following the above Prep steps, you wont need to clay for as long, clay lasts longer thus lower your costs of replacing clay

All the clay is doing is smoothening and semi polishing the finish

Paint will respond far better as its now pure and polishes will film up and not product dust 
I certainly prefer doing a three to four stage prep washing process, clay the car and then polish it than to just wash and clay


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Whats the best way to apply these products? I was thinking maybe a pressurised garden sprayer?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I decant the tar remover into a spray bottle (spray leave for a min or two then wipe) the iron x comes with a spray head same process applies. But don't let them dry to the bodywork.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Daryn, imagine sorting all this out with clay!



















You'd be there all day, not to mention the amount of clay that would have been used, plus the potential of scratching the paint removing the iron and tar

Tardis and Iron X removes it all in minutes


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

very well put Mat


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Mat's post shows why it's good to use as well as clay. I had wheels that would have taken me hours to do with clay, Tardis and IronX did it in about 10 mins. 

Going to buy a white car next time just to see the paint turn purple!:lol:


----------



## ya5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Have to say that after using tardis and ironX , there wasnt much if any need at all for claying on my car .. and thats on a white car.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

clay will not remove the iron contamination, If a jobs worth doing well it needs best products for the job and unfortunately they tend to cost.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

james_death said:


> clay will not remove the iron contamination, If a jobs worth doing well it needs best products for the job and unfortunately they tend to cost.


Could not put it better myself:thumb:


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

is it safe to use sonax xtreme wheel cleaner on paint? it's ph is >7(alkali), it's acid free. it should be similar to ironx i think...
edit: found data sheet. ph is 7-7.5 at 20 celsius

http://www.sonax.com.au/msds_file/Sonax Xtreme Wheel Cleaner Full Effect.pdf


----------



## jyrkiboy (Oct 4, 2007)

mislavto said:


> is it safe to use sonax xtreme wheel cleaner on paint? it's ph is >7(alkali), it's acid free. it should be similar to ironx i think...
> edit: found data sheet. ph is 7-7.5 at 20 celsius
> 
> http://www.sonax.com.au/msds_file/Sonax Xtreme Wheel Cleaner Full Effect.pdf


Sonax is designed for rims not to paint, I wouldn't use it.


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

i tried sonax xtreme wheel cleaner on paint. no damage caused to paint. it cleaned iron on my dad's berlingo. not too much contamination was on it...


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> tardis will remove most of the tar before claying so the piece of clay lasts longer and iron x removes iron based fallout, they do different jobs. ive seen a few showroom / studio posts where a car has had tardis, iron x and the clay still picked a fair amount up


Agreed

*Detailer's Clay vs. Decontamination *

_Detailer's clay_ was originally formulated to remove paint overspray; it is also useful for removing surface contaminants that have bonded to the paint. It gained its reputation as a decontamination method because it was mistakenly believed that it 'pulled' brake / rail dust iron particulates from the paint surface. Detailer's clay contains abrasives that will only shear any brake dust particles leaving what is below the paint surface to remain. Once water and heat (reactivity) is added the corrosion process is started.

_Paint decontamination systems_ were developed as a method of removing paint contamination beyond what can be removed by washing or claying alone. The imbedded (below paint surface) iron particles are released by the exothermic reaction between the acid and moisture, the heat opens the micro-pores of the paint, thus releasing the sintered iron particles, and to neutralize caustic compounds that have developed in the paint's subsurface.

Ongoing damage is immediately stopped and future damage is prevented by removing the ferrous particles. Paint decontamination systems are used by detailers and body shops for pre-cleaning prior to detailing and by dealerships for new and used car prep

Removing road tar with clay risks surface scratches, far better to use a non-abrasive chemical product


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

where's best to get both of these and ways to use it?


----------



## ElGaby (Jul 23, 2010)

How much of product yields 500ml of ironX? for wheels and front bumper???


----------



## marccowley (Mar 23, 2008)

I have loads of tardis and my ironx is coming today, ive never used either and doubt the car has ever seen either, can i cover the whole car in both products (not at the same time) and would it be worth it? Also gonna have all 4 wheels off so i can do them then seal them with fk 1000p


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Tardis and Iron x now on my shopping list:newbie:


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

Ive also found that claying can take AGES to remove tar...much easier to tardis it off (that stuff is amazing)


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

ha ha fine for all of yea in uk its hard to get 500ml here in irl


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

Wish I had ordered some iron x as tardis and claybar didn't remove the bonded break dust near the wheels


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

marccowley said:


> I have loads of tardis and my ironx is coming today, ive never used either and doubt the car has ever seen either, can i cover the whole car in both products (not at the same time) and would it be worth it?


as above, can you just spray it on neat all over the car and rinse off in between or wipe if needed?

what happens if you leave it on for too long?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

james vti-s said:


> ha ha fine for all of yea in uk its hard to get 500ml here in irl


you can find ironx 500ml at spirit detailing:
http://spiritdetailing.com/shop



p1tse said:


> as above, can you just spray it on neat all over the car and rinse off in between or wipe if needed?
> 
> what happens if you leave it on for too long?


with ironx , if the car is not baked under sunshine there wont be a problem, though i dont advise leaving any chemicals to dry.
Tardis you can check with Autosmart, i think its mostly white spirit so not good idea to leave it to dry as well.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

You really should try paraffin instead of tardis. It is just as affective at removing tar and because tardis is mainly made up of paraffin it is no better or worse for your paintwork. Also, its dirt cheap - i get 8 litres for £5.49


----------

